

Google Play merchant changes - YES of COURSE - philippb

Email from Google Play:<p>Hello,<p>We are committed to providing you with a consistent and reliable payout experience while we introduce new forms of payment to better serve your users and create more revenue opportunities for you. In order to do so, we are shifting our payout date to 15 days after the month’s end.<p>Starting in February 2013, we will transition you to a schedule from being paid two days after the end of the month to 15 days after the end of the month.  In an attempt to ease the transition, we will make two interim payments before you are completely shifted to the new payment schedule as follows:<p>- February 2nd: Payment for January sales
- February 15th: Payment for February 1 - 13 sales
- March 15th: Payment for February 14 - 28 sales
- April 15th: Payment for March sales<p>And every month after, you will also receive payment on the 15th.<p>We remain committed to offering a best in class marketplace for developers to sell their apps.  These changes will allow us to ensure users can buy your apps and we can transmit payments to you in a reliable fashion.<p>If you have any questions, please contact Google Checkout Merchant team at http://support.google.com/checkout/sell/bin/request.py<p>Thank you for your continued support of Google Play.<p>Regards,
The Google Play Team<p>©2013 Google Inc.
1600 Amphitheatre Parkway
Mountain View, CA  94043<p>Email preferences: You have received this mandatory email service announcement to update you about important changes to your Google Play account.<p>---------------------------------------------<p>How the hell do you improve my merchant experience by giving me my money 15 days later?
======
dangrossman
> Starting in February 2013, we will transition you to a schedule from being
> paid two days after the end of the month to 15 days after the end of the
> month.

Unless there's more to it, they're just changing what day of the month they
cut the checks... so you get paid just as often, just as fast. What's the
complaint?

~~~
btilly
Where do you get "just as fast" from? My understanding of the letter is that
you used to get paid for a month 2 days after the end of the month, now you
get paid for that month 15 days after the end.

I would assume that this smoothes out chargebacks for Google. But by no means
is the merchant better off.

~~~
dangrossman
You get 30 days worth of revenue every 30 days. If Google Play is an important
income stream for you, your cash flow is unchanged... unless, as you say,
you're attempting to scam people and need to get paid before chargebacks come
in. It doesn't sound like something to post an expletive-filled SHOUTING rant
on HN about to me.

~~~
btilly
Over the next 10 weeks you'll get paid what you'd have expected to receive
over the next 8. That's like losing 20% of your run rate for two and a half
months. (Not to mention that if you've got specific bills you're expecting to
pay with that money, you may run out.)

That's not a small delta in cash flow, and I could easily see learning about
that on short notice causing serious problems for people.

------
6thSigma
Or you can look at it that you are getting payment for half of February 15
days early...

------
ScottWhigham
What was the previous payout schedule - every two weeks I take it?

~~~
veeti
Monthly.

